# All Doll'd Up Barbie Makeup Collection



## TamiChoi (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't know if I posted in the correct forum, feel free to move it to the right one!

So did anyone hear about Barbie's *own* makeup collection?

I was browsing through Japanese & Korean beauty products and came across this Barbie collection.
I believe it's *made in Germany and Italy by the companies Intercos and Schwen*. For now, it's being sold in Korea!
I guess if you all were fans of the MAC loves Barbie collection, you'd love this collection as well.

The products look pretty decent and very tempting... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














*Sheer Glow Foundation* [33,000 won = $33 USD]
Light Beige and Natural Beige





*Glow Allover* [33,000 won = $33 USD]
Pearl Pink Beige





*Hydrating Primer* [27,000 won = $27 USD]





*Enlightening Pressed Powder* [34,000 won = $34 USD]
Light Beige and Peach Beige








*Smooth Eye Color* [12000 won = $12 USD]
Left to Right/Top to Bottom [Translated by my dear BF]:
Silvery Blue - Greeny White - True Pearl White - Light Lemon
Mint Green - Twinkling Sky - Pop Pink - Bluing Lavender
Peach Beige - Shimmering Beige









*Shimmer Lip Gloss* [18,000 won = $18 USD]
Glam Pearl - Coral Glitter - Lavender Glitter
Pink Delight - Babe Rose - Metallic Beige
Neutral Beige - Roselike Brown - Bold Red









*Party On Eyeliner* [18,000 won = $18 USD]
Black Pearl and Black





*Fabulous Mascara* [25,000 won = $25 USD]
Black





*Up & Sweep Blusher * [24,000 won = $24 USD]
Light Pink - Roselike Pink - Peach Brown - Bronze Rose





*Powder Brow Pencil* [18,000 won = $18 USD]
Grey Black and Grey Brown



​
Credit: Aladdin
Read More: WWD


----------



## jinxii (Nov 29, 2008)

It all looks really pretty, but theres no way of telling how pigmented everything is, especially being that its sold in Korea. I did notice they have their own version of Dazzleglass though. *cute*


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_It all looks really pretty, but theres no way of telling how pigmented everything is, especially being that its sold in Korea. I did notice they have their own version of Dazzleglass though. *cute*_

 
added more pictures so you can get the idea of the colors, I think it should be released in the US by 2009


----------



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2008)

The products look very pretty.  I just know they'll pop up on ebay from people trying to pass them off as Barbie Loves MAC.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh Tami..I love you for posting this!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want it all! Do you know where to buy? Gmarket hopefully? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_It all looks really pretty, but theres no way of telling how pigmented everything is, *especially being that its sold in Korea*. I did notice they have their own version of Dazzleglass though. *cute*_

 
What? Just like cosmetics sold in the US, there are brands that don't have much pigment and some brands that are super pigmented..Just because it's being sold in Korea doesn't mean it's not pigmented


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_The products look very pretty.  I just know they'll pop up on ebay from people trying to pass them off as Barbie Loves MAC._

 
^2nd that!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Oh Tami..I love you for posting this!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I want it all! Do you know where to buy? Gmarket hopefully? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I checked the Gmarket website no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should be released by 2009 in the US for Barbie's 50th birthday!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_What? Just like cosmetics sold in the US, there are brands that don't have much pigment and some brands that are super pigmented..Just because it's being sold in Korea doesn't mean it's not pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
also, it's made in Italy
Even If it was made in Korea, they have great beauty products; so does Japan.


----------



## redambition (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_What? Just like cosmetics sold in the US, there are brands that don't have much pigment and some brands that are super pigmented..Just because it's being sold in Korea doesn't mean it's not pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think she meant that there's no way for her to find out - because it's sold in Korea and not in the USA, so she has no access to it.

The packaging on these is cute! I wonder if we'll see it in Australia.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_I checked the Gmarket website no luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should be released by 2009 in the US for Barbie's 50th birthday_

 
I tried looking too lol sucks..I really hope this is not coming out in Feb 09..Barbie+MAC Hello Kitty is going to killll me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think we should ship our BF's to Korea and fetch us some of these NOW lol


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I tried looking too lol sucks..I really hope this is not coming out in Feb 09..Barbie+MAC Hello Kitty is going to killll me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think we should ship our BF's to Korea and fetch us some of these NOW lol_

 
Lol. I know, HK will eat up my $. I think you can order from the aladdin website... but only if you're in Korea. my BF's dad is in Korea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 haha.


----------



## user79 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like a complete Barbie loves MAC collection rip-off...


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Dec 1, 2008)

The packaging is so cute 8D


----------



## supastar99 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_The products look very pretty.  I just know they'll pop up on ebay from people trying to pass them off as Barbie Loves MAC._

 
i can totally see that happening too! they'll probably sell for twice the retail price


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 3, 2008)

I honestly find that packaging absolutely horrendous.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 5, 2008)

That is so pretty!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm glad you posted this information and the photos, I was reading about this collection just this week but the site didn't have all these great photos.  I'm very excited about this collection, I love Barbie!

I believe the article mentioned that it will be sold at Bloomingdale's for her 50th Birthday!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*BTW*:  
I love the packaging!  
I do not remember reading that it's LE, I hope that it isn't because it looks like I may want everything!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 5, 2008)

cute..but not interested in this line..well only the Hydrating Primer ...I wish MAC came back out with it..since I missed it :/


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 11, 2008)

real photos     
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/wyang83/barbie_makeup.jpg

more info
http://www.makeupforlife.net/2008/11/barbie-makeup-collection.html


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_real photos     
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v296/wyang83/barbie_makeup.jpg

more info
http://www.makeupforlife.net/2008/11/barbie-makeup-collection.html_

 
Awesome thanks! Where did you get the first picture from?


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Awesome thanks! Where did you get the first picture from?_

 
some girl that commented the blog said she bought it from gmarket.


----------



## iadoremac (Dec 11, 2008)

cute v cute but i think i'll pass one addiction is enough


----------



## pianohno (Dec 11, 2008)

I totally want some !


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_The products look very pretty. I just know they'll pop up on ebay from people trying to pass them off as Barbie Loves MAC._

 
I agree Hopefully people dont fall into the trap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I still want to see that collection here, it looks cute


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it's supposed to be released to the US on Barbie's 50th birthday; whenever that is.


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_some girl that commented the blog said she bought it from gmarket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank youuuu! Now I gotta go hunt that shit down on Gmarket..again lol I'm really impatient and cannot possibly wait til it comes out to the US >__<


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 12, 2008)

oh i like it!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 12, 2008)

on makeupforlife someone posted a link where the items are available, if any of you get your hands on some products please post real photos.

My Birthday is days from hers; what a great present to myself.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Thank youuuu! Now I gotta go hunt that shit down on Gmarket..again lol I'm really impatient and cannot possibly wait til it comes out to the US >__<_

 
I know how you feel, I get that way too, I want it now (at least some eye shadows).


----------



## sweetsugar (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamiChoi* 

 
_some girl that commented the blog said she bought it from gmarket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that girl was me 

Ps. there will be this huge Barbie flagship store opening in Shanghai in March '09 for Barbie's 50th bday, the store will have its own Barbie cafe & spa. I m sure they will also sell the Barbie cosmetics.


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 2, 2009)

*I don’t know if the cosmetics will be sold here, but below is information regarding the Bloomingdale’s Barbie Event. *

*50 YEARS OF BARBIE DOLL DISPLAY*
February 11, 2009 - March 15, 2009 ***All Day***
In the biggest public display ever in the U.S., 120 iconic Barbie dolls will be showcased in 60 beautiful vitrines, celebrating five decades of Barbie doll fashions, pop culture and inspiration. 

*ROBERT BEST PERSONAL APPEARANCE*
February 12, 2009 @ 6pm 
Join Mattel Barbie designer Robert Best as he launches the Barbie Shop at Bloomingdale's and showcases the latest in Barbie fashion.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 2, 2009)

Awesome, thanks! Where'd you find that information out at?


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Awesome, thanks! Where'd you find that information out at?_

 
The Bloomingdales' website.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww damn. I just checked the upcoming events for the San Francisco Bloomingdale and there is no Barbie event listed


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 12, 2009)

I was at the *Bloomingdale’s Barbie Event* last night and I got a chance to speak with one of the MATTEL reps who informed that this cosmetic line will not be available in the US, its a European Exclusive and the the American Doll’d Up collection is the one by Stila.  I’m so disappointed I was so looking forward to purchasing these products this week.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_



 I was at the *Bloomingdale’s Barbie Event* last night and I got a chance to speak with one of the MATTEL reps who informed that this cosmetic line will not be available in the US, its a European Exclusive and the the American Doll’d Up collection is the one by Stila.  I’m so disappointed I was so looking forward to purchasing these products this week.



_

 
Noooo~!! 





I must get my hands on at least 1 product!


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsugar* 

 
_that girl was me 

Ps. there will be this huge Barbie flagship store opening in Shanghai in March '09 for Barbie's 50th bday, the store will have its own Barbie cafe & spa. I m sure they will also sell the Barbie cosmetics._

 

Please let us know as soon as you find out.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 10, 2009)

This line in now avail. in New Look for all UK girls

Heres a link to check out the products
Barbie

A few bits were a bit crappy, but I picked up the Day & Night palette. A double sided palette with cuuute packaging.

They have more in store eg. a smokey eye palette (in the same packing as the blush), set of 8 lipglosses, lip balms, double wand mascara.

Here's the palette
Barbie Make Up Palette - Barbie - New Look
That pic doesnt do it justice. Was looking forward to the brush set. The brush wrap is nice however the brushes are just plain black (and rubbish, but I could deal with that if they were pretty). Im going back for the eye kit too, just for the pink packaging Touche eclat dupe.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 10, 2009)

Meh doesnt look like great quality. Shall drop into New Look this weekend to see for myself! Ditto with the touche eclat dupe though - Im a TE fanatic!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Nov 10, 2009)

got all excited when I saw the thread but having looked at the actual products on the website - they look naf.


----------



## Kirsty (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, it looks to be a crappier, 10yo's version compared with the OP collection, only they have the same name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must say the products aren't fantasic quality by any means. I'm a sucker for packaging.

Maybe we UK girls got the bum end of the deal as per usual.


----------

